# When you switched to THK or ZP, how did you do it?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls will always get some kibble because we are gone during the day and they self feed then. I'd LOVE to be able to give them either HK or ZP morning and night. 

I have HK and ZP trial bags. I gave Hope a sample of each (a week or more apart) and due to her finicky tummy, I got looser stools. I'll likely hold off adding more to her issue.

Ruby, however has a strong tummy and frankly is skinny. I know that I could give her either or both with no issue. I am interested in fattening her up-well, making sure she is healthy anyway!

I really wonder if you transitioned to dehydrated over the 7-10 days that you would with another variety of kibble or did you make the switch right away?

Thanks!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

We recently switched from Organix kibble to ZP. 

They had been eating 3 meals of kibble per day. When we got the ZP, we didn't slow transition at all. It was kibble one day, ZP the next, and nothing but for about 2 weeks. Then started to add in their "normal extras" like eggs/shell (raw and scrambled), Carnivore crunch treats, ZP good dog treats... 
In the past, Lo has had a hard time switching up her kibbles, and it was necessary to do it very slow. But she had no troubles switching, I actually noticed the good differences (shiny, soft coat, small poos, better behavior/activity level) in her first!

Since you've said Hope didn't do well with a trial bite of the ZP, I'm really not sure what to suggest.  I would try again first thing in the morning, when it will be the first thing on her tummy. Maybe it didn't mix well with something that she had eaten earlier? idk... 
I'm using it to fatten up Dexter right now, good idea for Ruby too. 

Good luck, let us know!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! I am going to leave Hope's diet alone for a bit. I think I will offer Ruby some HK and see what she thinks!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I switched my dogs from kibble to Honest Kitchen cold turkey and all of them handled it just fine. And that speaks volumes because two of my dogs have very sensitive stomachs!

I don't feed Ziwipeak exclusively but I do mix it in with my dogs' Honest Kitchen on occasion. I do the same with Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw patties too, mix it occasionally with HK. I mostly feed raw 3 days a week and THK 4 days a week.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We tried HK in our house, I just gave it one meal and they didnt have any problems, although Reese only ate a few bites. Miley scarfed hers and stole some of the cats and didnt have any trouble. Ive just started adding in a few Stella and Chewys meals a week and feeding mostly Orijen, their first poos after their Stella meals were slightly softer than normal but otherwise fine. I think that you are not supposed to give any kibble within 6 hrs or so of raw, so maybe that was the cause of Hopes tummy upset when she tried ZP? Id just pick what youd like to feed and start giving it consistently and I bet her system will adjust once shes been on her food consistently for a longer time.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You could technically free-feed Ziwi...I think the key is to be consistent. I personally wouldn't leave kibble down all day and offer a raw or fresh alternative AM & PM. Reason being it's kinda confusing for them. I would say either free feed, or feed meals...but doing both may just cause tummy upset (which you've seen)


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We tried EVERYTHING kibble wise with Godric, his body just could not handle any of it, so I switched him cold turkey to THK and absolutely no problems, very firm poo.

I can always tell when people are feeding him things he's not supposed to have, the proof is in his poop.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We added both in cold turkey w/o issue. Saying that they'd eaten raw for a bit & were used to different proteins. They weren't, however, used to the veggies in THK, yet they handled that fine too. All six of them.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, now I am just jealous of all of you how can switch stuff up with no bad effects (well, except little Bryco early on!)!

Well at least I have one that may can take it!


----------

